# My first Nurse



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

This is the other of the two sharks i caught last year, and my biggest shark to date i am sad to say... but i am damn proud of it, six months of trying and finally caught one at Ft. Pickens. It was 5 ft 6in on the nose.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## goblin (Feb 23, 2012)

What did you catch her on?


----------



## FreeFallin_86 (Feb 8, 2012)

a vista explorer tripod will be your best friend for good fishing pics.....got mine for about $27 on amazon! nice shark tho! I'm hoping that dropping some big baits with my kayak will pay off


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks guys, i caught her on a small bonita about 8 inches long that i caught earlier that day.... and i was wondering how you got such good pics if you were by yourself.. lol, and strangly enough i didn't catch anything but a 40 inch red on a yakked bait last year


----------

